# BMQ in 3 week and I get a Wrist Tendinitis HELPP !!!



## Raquette (3 Jul 2004)

Can someone tell me if it's long before this injury heal ?
A Doctor gave some medicament, but I just hate taking these...

I am so afraid that I'll not be ok for BMQ.... Damn Damn Damn !!!

Someone tell me that with 3 weeks I'll be able to get rid of this.


----------



## NavyGrunt (3 Jul 2004)

;D


Oh man so many jokes....so little time....

but seriously if you saw a doctor why didnt you ask him how long?


----------



## Raquette (3 Jul 2004)

Well, that doctor gave me something for 10 days, but he also said it could maybe take longer....
So I am kind of scared... And I was hoping that someone could tell me: Hey Man don't worry, I had the same thing, 7 days and it was over...

And for the joke well.... huh.... ^-^


----------



## Sundborg (3 Jul 2004)

Just before I had to go to my BMQ, my leg just got all sore and stuff, like the tendents and ligaments just started to hurt.  They hurt for a week or so at basic, then it was all good after that.

Just take it easy and hopefully within a week or two it will be all good.


----------



## Pte. Angrove (3 Jul 2004)

Reg. or Res. :sniper:


----------



## Maverick (3 Jul 2004)

not to discourage u but a friend of mine at work had the same thing - although his was more extensive i think - he had a wrist cast and couldnt work for a few weeks - al though this kid was a huge pu$$y....

I would say that if u allow it to heal, meaning, no heavy lifting, no flogging the dolphin (theres ur joke), and u drink your milk lol, not to mention the occasional iron pills or multi vitamins it will DEFINATELY clear up before 3 weeks - its not serious, even if it doesnt, it will be healed enough to go through it with minor pains.... be a man!!!

so all in all heres your - its all right bro, i know what i am talking about, your gonna be O K!!!!  

kick some ass in BMQ  :akimbo:  :gunner:  :cam:  :skull:


----------



## ubiqueCO (3 Jul 2004)

8) Tendonitis for the most part resolves with rest and time.   Cold packs and anti- inflammatories help over the initial incident, but proper stretching and warm up exercises prior to running around in the boonies does help.  You should probably talk to a physiotherapist to get some ideas re: stretching, and prevention.  I've been on several courses where my tendonitis has started up, but with the proper care, I was able to complete the programs with little difficulty.

Don't overuse the limb on your down time, but don't pamper it either.


----------



## Inch (4 Jul 2004)

Relax amigo, I had tendonitis in my forearm on BOTC from putting mod tents together 3 times a day. The Doc gave me some Naproxin and it was gone in about a week.


----------



## GerryCan (5 Jul 2004)

Keep your hands out of your pants for a few days, you'll have plenty of time for that once you get to your unit.


----------



## jswift872 (5 Jul 2004)

GerryCan said:
			
		

> Keep your hands out of your pants for a few days, you'll have plenty of time for that once you get to your unit.



LMAO, now now Gerry, we all know, that is not how he got it  ;D ;D


----------



## Fruss (9 Jul 2004)

Pte. McKibbon said:
			
		

> GerryCan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course not!!!  He surely took his pants off!!!  :dontpanic: 
Good luck in BMQ BTW!!  :warstory:


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Jul 2004)

I developed Archilis tendonitis (which means you can barely walk) on my BMQ. It really sucks, but mine took up around a good month after I completed my SQ to heal to the point where I wasnt going to get it going again. Just rest it and you may luck out, if not, just tough it out. its doable.


----------



## Armymedic (10 Jul 2004)

First question, Dominate hand or not...yes it makes a difference.
Second did he give you a brace to immobilize your wrist?

Min heal time for any tendon strain / inflammation is about 14 days. Your doc should have gave you anti-inflammatory medications such as aspirin Ibuprofen etc for pain. You should also immobilize it to reduce movement, and gently exercise the part for 5-10 mins every 4 hrs or so. Cooling for 20 min every hr for first two  days after injury, with heat (NOT A535) 10-15 every hour will assist in healing faster.


----------



## jonsey (11 Jul 2004)

I get tendonitis in my right wrist every once and a while (or I have tendonitis constantly, but I only feel it once every couple months or so). It's mostly caused by a combonation of weather and spending too much time playing guitar or on the computer. I just wrap it in one of those elastic bandages, take an ibuprophen and occasionally ice it.  It doesn't happen often and when it does, I only have it for a day or two.


----------



## combat_medic (12 Jul 2004)

I got tendonitis in both wrists in my 2nd year of university (too much typing of theses, among other projects). I was given anti-inflammatories and wrist braces. Now, while the meds may have worked, I found the braces made the biggest difference, and I highly recommend them. They're pretty simple and cheap, and can be bought at most local pharmacies. Wear them 24/7 until the pain starts to go away, but once you can handle it, take them off so that you don't become dependant on the support. 

Don't stress too much; this isn't the end of the world, and will relieve itself with a little time and care.


----------

